# Creepy Pumpkin



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

I posted this in Props because I forgot about this forum. I love all of the tutorials listed!

Step 1: carve a fake pumpkin, cover it in modge podge, and then cover with unwrapped cotton balls










Step 2: after it dries, cover in another layer of modge podge 










Step 3: spray paint black









Step 4: paint shades of brownish orange









These are really easy to make and kinda addicting too


----------

